# Faucet Seat Identifier



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I like to carry one of these to identify an unknown faucet seat, how do you ID a seat if your unsure of the make of valve that has replaceable seats?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ye I have one just like you have pictured. Typically I already know the seat of most of them take that I service. american standard aquaseal,price pfister,sayco,gerber,kohler is what I'm working on typically that has a seat. I do use the gauge somtimes for some that i dont work on alot.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have one of those too. But i typical just pull out my faucet book and ID the stem then i know what seat i need to go with it.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've got one some where. The last time I saw it my oldest son was using it as a template to draw tractor tires. I only carry stems and seats for about 3 different model shower valves. If the homeowners valve does not match one of those three? Somebody is getting a shiny new shower valve.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PlungerJockey said:


> I've got one some where. The last time I saw it my oldest son was using it as a template to draw tractor tires. I only carry stems and seats for about 3 different model shower valves. If the homeowners valve does not match one of those three? Somebody is getting a shiny new shower valve.


What do you tell the homeowner? Do you tell them it would be cheaper to replace it than to go get parts? Or do you just give them a choice to repair or replace it? Or do you just say it cant be repaired?

I repair alot of faucets that others say cant be repaired and was wondering if this is why......plumbers telling the customer it cant be repaired because they dont have the parts or the boss doesn't trust them to actually repair anything so they just upsell new to everyone.

This goes for toilets and faucets. Countless times I have had calls where the homeowner says another plumber says it CANT be repaired. But I seem to be able to repair them and they cant or wont.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a faucet seat gauge but it is one of those things that don't get used often. Years ago I purchased a bunch of P&M boxes from a supply house that was going under. I would stack two of them on top of each other and replace the passenger seat of our step-vans with the boxes. I would then install a jump seat on top of the boxes. It was rare that we did not have the right seat or stem on the truck.

Mark


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> What do you tell the homeowner? Do you tell them it would be cheaper to replace it than to go get parts? Or do you just give them a choice to repair or replace it? Or do you just say it cant be repaired?
> 
> I repair alot of faucets that others say cant be repaired and was wondering if this is why......plumbers telling the customer it cant be repaired because they dont have the parts or the boss doesn't trust them to actually repair anything so they just upsell new to everyone.
> 
> This goes for toilets and faucets. Countless times I have had calls where the homeowner says another plumber says it CANT be repaired. But I seem to be able to repair them and they cant or wont.


I give them options. If I have to chase down some obscure stem or worse yet order on, time can get piled up quick. These labor charges are hard for a customer to justify. Let's say they have a 3 handle sayco faucet that's complete junk. I can get a stem and trim kit at Lowes for 42 bucks. I can get a 3 handle tub and shower valve at Locke supply for 29 bucks. It's a great valve, and it uses Delta cartridges and seals. They hold up great and you can get parts anywhere. I'm offering a better value.

Would you advise a customer to spend 200 bucks on new elements and thermostats on a 25 year old water heater or replace it?

Just because something can be fixed, don't mean it should


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> I give them options. If I have to chase down some obscure stem or worse yet order on, time can get piled up quick. These labor charges are hard for a customer to justify. Let's say they have a 3 handle sayco faucet that's complete junk. I can get a stem and trim kit at Lowes for 42 bucks. I can get a 3 handle tub and shower valve at Locke supply for 29 bucks. It's a great valve, and it uses Delta cartridges and seals. They hold up great and you can get parts anywhere. I'm offering a better value.
> 
> Would you advise a customer to spend 200 bucks on new elements and thermostats on a 25 year old water heater or replace it?
> 
> Just because something can be fixed, don't mean it should


You install old style 3 handle valves? they don't meet code. If i replace i will put in a new single handle pressure balanced valve.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> You install old style 3 handle valves? they don't meet code. If i replace i will put in a new single handle pressure balanced valve.


You just broke his heart:laughing: CODE VIOLATION FAIL:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You can install a new three handle shower valve as long as you install a inline balancing spool, I done this a few time.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PlungerJockey said:


> I give them options. If I have to chase down some obscure stem or worse yet order on, time can get piled up quick. These labor charges are hard for a customer to justify. Let's say they have a 3 handle sayco faucet that's complete junk. I can get a stem and trim kit at Lowes for 42 bucks. I can get a 3 handle tub and shower valve at Locke supply for 29 bucks. It's a great valve, and it uses Delta cartridges and seals. They hold up great and you can get parts anywhere. I'm offering a better value.
> 
> Would you advise a customer to spend 200 bucks on new elements and thermostats on a 25 year old water heater or replace it?
> 
> Just because something can be fixed, don't mean it should


Being a water heater has an expected life of 10 years and can flood your home if it fails....no for sure not.....but tub valves typically can last decades in the right water conditions with the right guy servicing it...I dont fix anything....I repair it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Ron said:


> You can install a new three handle shower valve as long as you install a inline balancing spool, I done this a few time.


Then you also have to have a high limit stop set at 120 degrees I think it has to be ASSE 1016. after all that It would be cheaper to just install a code approved valve. assuming the old one was not repairable.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Then you also have to have a high limit stop set at 120 degrees I think it has to be ASSE 1016. after all that It would be cheaper to just install a code approved valve. assuming the old one was not repairable.


True, yes a new single control valve is the preferable method.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ron said:


> You can install a new three handle shower valve as long as you install a inline balancing spool, I done this a few time.


What do you use and where do you install it?

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> What do you use and where do you install it?
> 
> Mark


Mark

I'll find it, I know I have posted about it before but can't find the post.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is what I have used in the past but only a few times. It gets installed with an access panel in the valve wall.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ron said:


> Here is what I have used in the past but only a few times. It gets installed with an access panel in the valve wall.


Those aren't too bad, you can almost install them anywhere.

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Those aren't too bad, you can almost install them anywhere.
> 
> Mark


A must for claw foot tubs


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> A must for claw foot tubs


How about a roman tub valve with a handshower......or one without a handshower?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> How about a roman tub valve with a handshower......or one without a handshower?


New construction or existing?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> New construction or existing?


new construction or a replacement.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Well all non temp/balance mixing tub valves require a tempering valve no matter how you see it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Well all non temp/balance mixing tub valves require a tempering valve no matter how you see it.


First off i'm not trying to argue...just talking about how the code is enforced here. Here they dont require anything special unless it has a handshower or a fixed showerhead above the tub. They want you to limit the temp at the water heater's thermostat and thats all unless it has a shower function.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here water heater stats are not considered a means of tempered water, never thought you was starting an argument


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Here water heater stats are not considered a means of tempered water, never thought you was starting an argument


I agree its not a reliable method...water heaters can "stack" and over heat....they are by no means perfect. Tankless provides a clear advantage in this department. Here they are more concerned with showers and handshowers as these are more likely to cause a problem with being burned/chilled from changes in pressure or temp. BUT my concern would be a child turning only the hot water on a big tub and then falling into it and drowning from the shock of the hot water or being burned by the hot water itself.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> What do you tell the homeowner? Do you tell them it would be cheaper to replace it than to go get parts? Or do you just give them a choice to repair or replace it? Or do you just say it cant be repaired?
> 
> I repair alot of faucets that others say cant be repaired and was wondering if this is why......plumbers telling the customer it cant be repaired because they dont have the parts or the boss doesn't trust them to actually repair anything so they just upsell new to everyone.
> 
> This goes for toilets and faucets. Countless times I have had calls where the homeowner says another plumber says it CANT be repaired. But I seem to be able to repair them and they cant or wont.


 
We also have a selection of seats and stems

*http://tinyurl.com/25kkyuq*

*You may need a Facebook account to view*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Associated Plum said:


> We also have a selection of seats and stems
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/25kkyuq*
> 
> *You may need a Facebook account to view*


Looks like you need to restock some of the stems :yes:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> We also have a selection of seats and stems
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/25kkyuq*
> 
> *You may need a Facebook account to view*


 Did that stock get built over years or in one big shot? $$$


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Associated Plum said:


> We also have a selection of seats and stems
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/25kkyuq*
> 
> *You may need a Facebook account to view*


Woe now thats alot of stems!


----------

